# Downsize? Are You Serious!?



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

so my girl and I finally made the move of moving in together and she says that she doesnt like the fact that I have 7 tank set ups she said I can only have when we move in....ugh idk what to do.....any help guys how have all of you delt with ur piranhas and ur women what do they thinkof them? and ideas on how i can convince her to keep more then 3 tanks? if any of you cn help me with ideas it would be greatly appreciated lol

she said i can only have 3


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's exactly what my wife told me after we bought our first house. just get three as she requested. the loop hole is she didn't specify size so get 3 HUGE ones and you can divide them into small ones if you want.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

true lol but my gf will still b*tch if i keep my 150g my 75g and my new 150g lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Get a new girlfriend.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yes that has crossed my mind lol


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

If your girlfriend is telling you to downsize what about when she's ur wife. Tell her she has to downsize her shoes. LOL. not a good sign that she's laying the hammer down before the ring. Why 3? Why not 4 or 5 or lucky number 7.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

she said 3 is like meeting me halfway lol alex you met her when we came up about a month ago when i got the bdr jps manny and the purple sanchezi she didnt seem so enthused about being there haha. And also I tried calling you about the baby reds i wanted to get yea thats def a no go right about now lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

3 is not half way, you have 7 tanks now, 3.5 is half way since it can only be round up so technically you can have 4 tanks. get 4 300g and your problem is solved


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

The only way to win her over, is to have a tank she is interested in. Set up some type of community tank for her to enjoy, and she won't even mind the rest.

But if she doesn't like fish in general, I would just tell her to STFU and donkey punch her. You're in college right? Plenty of whores in the sea..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I think it's time for her to move out bro.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No 3 tanks liek 240 plus then you have some huge tanks and then you could mayby divide one for some smaller serras lol.

But seriously if you can do 3 tanks (assuming 2x 150 and 1x 75g( eventually change this to a 180) and just piranhas)i'd do:

150g mixed pygo overstocked with beast filtration
150g large rhom or serra cohab
75g up to 12" rhom if you didn't do one in the 150, elong, mac cohab...

I'd also convince her to at least round up to 4.

Another option down the road would be to just sell all your tanks and get one large tank like 300g-600g


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Or get a new girlfriend.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

0S1R1S said:


> The only way to win her over, is to have a tank she is interested in. Set up some type of community tank for her to enjoy, and she won't even mind the rest.
> 
> But if she doesn't like fish in general, I would just tell her to STFU and donkey punch her. You're in college right? Plenty of whores in the sea..


very true


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wouldnt down size at all she knew you had 7 tanks while she was with you and thats your hobby not hers to tell you what to do with them. If she loves you then she will deal with the tanks. My girl hates my tanks and fish but she deals with them because she loves me and I pay the bills so its my call. I only have one tank in the main part of my house and the other 6 in the basement. Dont let he start running you now or it will be trouble in the long run. Good Luck and if she presses the matter its time to find a girl who appreciates you for you and your hobbies. I would rather have my 7 tanks than 3 tanks and a bitchy ol lady.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Get a new girlfriend.


Hell must have frozen over because for once I'm in total agreement with JZ.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Personally, I'd tell her that you aren't gonna downsize -- you guys aren't married and you're still young. Things can change pretty quick in situations like that and you'll be kicking yourself if you sell all your stuff and you break up 3 months from now. Besides, you two are dating so if you like your hobby and want to have a bunch of tanks you two are still in the stage where she needs to decide if that's something that she's ok with -- if not, she should find someone else instead of asking you to change.

If you two ever get married, sure... revisit the issue and make a decision together, but don't go giving up something you love for someone that you're dating.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AE Aquatics (Alex) said:


> If your girlfriend is telling you to downsize what about when she's ur wife. Tell her she has to downsize her shoes. LOL. not a good sign that she's laying the hammer down before the ring. Why 3? Why not 4 or 5 or lucky number 7.


Agreed.
I've been through controlling women like this before.
Not a good thing.

You may say: "It's just fish tanks," but it's much more than that.
It's fish tanks today, your car tomorrow, your TV next...

You want a woman who's supportive, not controlling.

I almost married a very controlling woman.
We were together for a year, and engaged for another year.
She started with this controlling behavior.
People tried to warn me, but it did no good... I was "in love."

As it turns out, we never did get married, but she still took me for $40,000 when the relationship ended.








If I'd married her, I'd be a p*ssy-whipped, controlled, very sad man today.

Listen and heed.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Listen to P...he's wise in the ways of the controlling bitch!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

0S1R1S said:


> Or get a new girlfriend.


Genius and Genius!!!!!

First thing this is exactly why you don't move them in until you're married. She's not your wife, which means she has absolutely NO control over you. Is she moving into your house, if so then I would definitely say keep the 7 tanks and tell her to deal with it. Remember this is your passion and your hobby. Do what you love, don't let her bring you down. OS1R1S makes a very good point, getting her a tank that she's interested in would help.

IMO downsizing will lead to other things in your life as well. She'll think that if she got you downsize your hobby that you'll bend over backwards for her and that's bullcrap. I've nothing against keeping the woman of my life happy, but sometimes you do just have to put your foot down. Dude it's biblical that the man should be the leader of the house, on the other hand it also biblical that you shouldn't live together









Good Luck my friend keep us updated.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> Or get a new girlfriend.


Genius and Genius!!!!!

First thing this is exactly why you don't move them in until you're married. She's not your wife, which means she has absolutely NO control over you. Is she moving into your house, if so then I would definitely say keep the 7 tanks and tell her to deal with it. Remember this is your passion and your hobby. Do what you love, don't let her bring you down. OS1R1S makes a very good point, getting her a tank that she's interested in would help.

IMO downsizing will lead to other things in your life as well. She'll think that if she got you downsize your hobby that you'll bend over backwards for her and that's bullcrap. I've nothing against keeping the woman of my life happy, but sometimes you do just have to put your foot down. Dude it's biblical that the man should be the leader of the house, on the other hand it also biblical that you shouldn't live together









Good Luck my friend keep us updated.
[/quote]

Did you go to church this sunday?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Just get more to piss her off, makes it more fun that way


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

honestly bro i fell you when it comes to women cause you dont wanna lose em blahh blahh blahh, but when it comes to your hobby tell er straight up take it or leave it


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys we have been together for a while and we are moving into a house together so i have to move my tanks. she isnt controlling but this is just something shes not fond of. I think if I convince her a little more she might let me keep all 7. I just started my collection :/ thanks guys


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SandNukka15 said:


> Thanks guys we have been together for a while and we are moving into a house together so i have to move my tanks. *she isnt controlling* but this is just something shes not fond of. I think if I convince her a little more she might let me keep all 7. I just started my collection :/ thanks guys


_"Isn't controlling?"_

With all due respect, I adamently disagree sir.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

SandNukka15 said:


> Thanks guys we have been together for a while and we are moving into a house together so i have to move my tanks. she isnt controlling but this is just something shes not fond of. I think if I convince her a little more she might let me keep all 7. I just started my collection :/ thanks guys


She's telling you that you have to give up something in order to move in with her and you aren't even married -- I'm not saying anything negative about her, but you need to have a conversation with her. Obviously you're not happy about her position on this and that's not a good way to start a new living arrangement with someone.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like you should put your foot down now before it's too late. If you let things start off with her controlling what you do, then it will only get worse, much worse, and you will be part of the p*ssy whipped club. I can't even hang out with some of my guy friends because they are part of that club, and it's a very sad thing. Good luck!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i have to side with the majority of the people who have already replied. your gf shouldn't be making you give up any tanks. sure relationships are about give and take and im willing to changes little things for my girl and vice versa.

but this is your hobby. its a big part of who you are. giving even a little bit of it up is going to make you unhappy. so what she doesnt like them. set up a fish room and she doesn't have to go in to see anything.

put your foot down now regarding the tanks. you too are just moving in together. a bunch of fish shouldnt effect her at all.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

SandNukka15 said:


> Thanks guys we have been together for a while and we are moving into a house together so i have to move my tanks. she isnt controlling but this is just something shes not fond of. I think if I convince her a little more she might let me keep all 7. I just started my collection :/ thanks guys


You know, when me and the lady lived in a basement suit I had my 6footer and 4footer and a 29g, she wasn't impressed at all to be honest and she also wanted me to limit it to one tank.... The problem is all my fish couldn't live in one tank with out any death... It was only about a year till we bought a house together and I made sure the house we got had 3+ rooms(we actually have 4bedrooms) our bedroom, my fish room/office, her art/craft/spare room, and a spare room. She doesn't say anything about my tanks anymore, only rule I have is the tanks have to stay in this room and I'm fine with that. I know if I brought home a nice displace bow-front I could get away with it outside the fish room. Moral of the story, if you two are looking for a place try to find a place with a extra room that you can clam yours/fish room and there shouldn't be a issue.

The only thing I'm a little weird out about is the house insurance, I told the lady I have big fish tanks 200g+ and she said we're covered... I asked up to how many gallons and she said there were no limits....


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

First off dont move in with a chick, right off the bat your putting yourself at a disadvantage. Be a man buy your own house and everything that goes in it. Have her move in with you so when she starts telling you the stuff she dont like you can point at the door and tell her to get the







out ! ! She either needs to accept you for who you are or find someone else. Women are a dime a dozen


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I had the pleasure of meeting the two of you but when you start telling people what to do its going to bring resentment in the future. I'll give u a couple of examples with me. Many years ago when I was younger I smoked and when the girl I was seeing became my serious girlfriend she told me to stop puffing the magic cigs. I told her no and that's who I was and if she didn't like it to move on. I eventually quit when I choose to. She is now my wife and cool with almost everything I do. I just bought my car I got a. Stick and she wanted an auto. I simply said when u buy urs buy an auto but im getting a stick. She wasn't to happy but I got my way.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AE Aquatics (Alex) said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting the two of you but when you start telling people what to do its going to bring resentment in the future. I'll give u a couple of examples with me. Many years ago when I was younger I smoked and when the girl I was seeing became my serious girlfriend she told me to stop puffing the magic cigs. I told her no and that's who I was and if she didn't like it to move on. I eventually quit when I choose to. She is now my wife and cool with almost everything I do. I just bought my car I got a. Stick and she wanted an auto. I simply said when u buy urs buy an auto but im getting a stick. She wasn't to happy but I got my way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

It's times like this you have to ask yourself,
What would Chuck Norris do?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Tell her she can have one pair of shoes for every tank you have... that will up your limit quick


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dude, you got 7 tanks...its obvious your past the casual stage of fish keeping and this is a major part of your life, she needs to respect that. The only way I could even begin to understand her position is if you didn't care of them and they stink the place up, otherwise you need to make your point. I almost moved into a place with my ex and my tanks were an issue...I have two. Honestly this part of the reason we didn't get a place; I refused to budge on the issue. It worked out for the best though because we ended up parting ways, but imagine where I'd be if I dumped a tank...single in a place with my ex-gf and having to rebuy a setup, if I even could afford it.

Dizzle said it best, shes not your wife and things can change (sad but true man), don't make any permanent decisions. Stand your ground on this one.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

She's crying about 7 tanks? Lmmfao! This problem is simple. Next time she bitches about 7 tanks go buy another one. she wants you to downsize, what's she downsizing? sh*t I have more tanks than space, my garage is full of empty 135gal n bigger tanks. If you downsize
, you'll regret it later! Only downsize when you want to, not because someone tells you to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you moving into her home or are you getting a new place together? If its her house then she feels she can call the shots. If you are renters and not owners then I would suggest you both look for something together and then that way you can look for a house that allows you to keep all your tanks in a "fishroom" where the majority are out of sight. Perhaps only keep one or two tanks in the common areas and the rest can stay in the man cave.

I agree with the guys completely, my husband has learned that if he tries to put his foot down I will only rebel and do things 3 times as bad. For example, he said no more horses, we had 2 at the time. Next day he came to the barn there were 5! I told him it was a 3 for 1 deal, lol.

He then said no more tanks, I had a 55G only with some tropical fish. I went out and bought a 125G, then a 75G a couple months later.

The last time was, we are not getting another dog..... I then imported one from Hungary....we now have 4. lol

You only live once, dont regret your decisions. If later YOU wish to downsize then thats when YOU make that call. If she continues to bitch then just buy another tank. It will shut her up pretty quick.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

ksls says "I agree with the guys completely, my husband has learned that if he tries to put his foot down I will only rebel and do things 3 times as bad."

This is why I say get a new GF. lol You had the fish before her so if she cant respect your hobbies then F her. Thats no diferent than you havign say 4 dogs and sh says you have to get rid of two. Aint happening. She either loves ya for who you are and what you like to do or she will try to change you into what she likes. Been there several times and finally landed one that never bitches about anything I do and Im a happy camper. Id tell her how it is or just ditch her. There are soooo many women out there its not funny. Guys get stuck on one girl way to easily.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In a relationship, communication is everything.

To simply back down to her is destructive to the relationship.
To fight back with "I'll just get more if you're gonna bitch about it" is even worse.

If she "demands" things of you, that's not cool.
If you respond by getting more of something she doesn't like, that's not cool.

She needs to sit down with you and discuss her concerns like a mature adult, and you need to listen and you two come to a compromise.
If you begin to develop a history of not being able to communicate and make compromises, the relationship is doomed.
If you work together on situations and listen to each other and are willing to make compromises (which sometimes require sacrifices by both parties) then you've got a relationship that's "working."

Significant others aren't people who "need to be taught lessons" or "shown who's boss."
They're people we love and are devoted to... communicate with and arrive at decisions together.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> In a relationship, communication is everything.
> 
> To simply back down to her is destructive to the relationship.
> To fight back with "I'll just get more if you're gonna bitch about it" is even worse.
> ...


I think this is the best I have heard coming out of pman in a while


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Last night my gf asked me if we were going to be bringing the fish tanks with me when we moved in together. i replied with a hells yes and she rolled her eyes, kind of in an ugh type way. i simply replied, "you can buy everything i have off of me and then ill leave it all at my folks house." she had nothing to say. win for me. the point is, just as everyone said your gf needs to support you and vice versa. comprimise is a necesesity in any relationship, but giving in is not. this is something you enjoy and something that makes you happy. she has to accept that, bc ultimatley you 2 are in the business of making each other happy.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

You definatly need a woman that will support your hobby. The point of the relationship is to have someone compliment your life, not change it. If you think shes NOT being controlling about this then i think you need to reconsider the perspective you have on your relationship. its only a matter of time before something surfaces and REAL Problems start happening.

Fish is a part of you, if she wants you, then she better want the fish


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

These guys are right, it will only get worse if you give in now. I just married my wife this December after dating her for 8 years, and the only thing she made me give up was my drug addiction, which I thank her for cause it would have killed me. Everything else she supports, from when I thought I could be a professional poker player (which I cannot), to the fact that I fly down and back from jersey to Florida on Sundays for buccaneers games, to now being out numbered 12 to 2 in piranhas to people ratio. She goes to the football games with me, and has become just as passionate fan of both my football team and my fish. That's why I married her. But its been that way because we've always supported and never discouraged each other and always were supportive of whatever either of us chose as a hobby. Point is, communication, and supporting each others interests is very important. If you don't get it worked out and have to downsize let me know, we'll adopt any of your fish that need homes.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Tampa2Josh said:


> These guys are right, it will only get worse if you give in now. I just married my wife this December after dating her for 8 years, and the only thing she made me give up was my drug addiction, which I thank her for cause it would have killed me. Everything else she supports, from when I thought I could be a professional poker player (which I cannot), to the fact that I fly down and back from jersey to Florida on Sundays for buccaneers games, to now being out numbered 12 to 2 in piranhas to people ratio. She goes to the football games with me, and has become just as passionate fan of both my football team and my fish. That's why I married her. But its been that way because we've always supported and never discouraged each other and always were supportive of whatever either of us chose as a hobby. *Point is, communication, and supporting each others interests is very important.* If you don't get it worked out and have to downsize let me know, we'll adopt any of your fish that need homes.


Excellent advice!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Get a new girlfriend.


----------

